# What would be best



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

What would be the better of the two springs GOLDLINE or DROPZONE lowering springs ??


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I don't have their springs, but I have Dropzone coilovers. Yes I know, not the best, but some Pro-Kits are next on my list. And these Dropzone coilovers are pretty well made. And I hear Goldline sucks.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

neither


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

look into Eibach or coilovers if your budget permits


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Both are pretty crappy.

Tein, Eibach, or H&R are (relatively) better. Unless you are going w/ some nice coilovers, none of the suspenion setups are all that great. Read the 'mother of all suspenion thread'.....it will make you hate your car.  

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4384&highlight=eibach+problems


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Tein is excellent what are u talking about?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Tein is very nice its the superior setup compared to the rest however I don't see in their list anything for the B13 so you'll have to look for some decent coilovers from another company now that mother of all suspension threads is more dedicated to the B14 rather than B13 If you run a search here and at SR20DEforum I think you should be able to find some info for the B13 and a nice setup with those.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I hate lowering springs, but I will tell you this. Search around the sr20deforum for Hyperco springs. Seems to me that the SE-R guys over there think they are the shit as far as lowering springs go.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Oh im sorry i didnt know ur talking about the b13.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Pat - Why don't you like lowering springs? IMO, coilover SLEEVES are too noisy for me. Too many squeaks! All the ones I've ridden in have made the same noises as mine. And not a single lowering spring car I've ridden in has. I'm sure an actual coilover assembly kicks ass, and I would die for one...but $1400 for Motivationals is a tad too much for me. So soon I'm going with GR2's and Susp. Tech. springs here within the next month or so.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> mother of all suspension threads is more dedicated to the B14 rather than B13


Whoops....my bad. 



> Tein is excellent what are u talking about?


I agree, but the design of the b14 makes it crappy suspension-wise.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

well the Tein coilovers for the B14 are alot better because they spring and dampers are made to go with each other so it beats out alot of the others and i have heard a tein complaint yet if you were to go with just lowering springs than the problem starts to occur suspension-wise and we all weep and woe over our suspension I am personally glad I waited on suspension because now I can do it right the first time. 

Oh and another thing I see zeno that you are raising a fund for a turbo baby I have naturally aspirated baby and he is way more than a handful to deal with I couldnt imagine what he would be like if I slap a turbo on him hmm I wonder where it would his back or his stomach? I know we can make his ass the blow off valve since it already acts like one.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> Oh and another thing I see zeno that you are raising a fund for a turbo baby I have naturally aspirated baby and he is way more than a handful to deal with I couldnt imagine what he would be like if I slap a turbo on him hmm I wonder where it would his back or his stomach? I know we can make his ass the blow off valve since it already acts like one.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

the tein springs are fine its just the combination of tein and whatever shocks u want to put with them, with the agx u just cant get the right or perfect stiffness to match with with the springs, although Tein says their springs are made to work with the stock shocks and struts, but i got AGX anyways and glad i did. But honestly i havent bottomed out yet (installed them a week ago) and handling is excellent and my tires havent failed me yet not one squeal out of them yet, i highly recommend them


----------

